# making gift baskets?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I a bit nervous about gift basket. I am pretty plain Jane/ utilitarian in my thinking process.

What things do I need to consider when making gift baskets/packaging for Christmas? I found some good deals at $0.05 a basket at a local church yard sale. I know I need some shredded paper in the bottom. I was thinking about a bottle of lotion, a bar of soap, candle and a scrubby or soap saver. 

Where is a good place to get the shrink wrap?

How would you price these considering the container, wrapping and contents. ribbon or decoration??



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I hate making gift baskets. LOL And they don't sell very well for me really. Not sure why.....I've come up with some nice looking ones but honestly I get people who add up the contents to see if they are getting a deal of some sort. They don't want to pay extra for the packaging it seems which is insane because when I do make them I put a lot of time and effort into it. So I only do them on request. Unfortunately, one of my stores has requested some for Christmas. LOL


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I was considering an organza bag with a small clear plate in the bottom and the items inside? the organza bag already has a satin ribbon. What do you think about that?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Now that might work and would be easy peasy to make or change contents per your customer.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do mostly bags, the more you buy the less cost to your customers for bags/tissue/shreds etc....always get the jute handle bags they are simply nicer and the handles stay on...orientaltrading.com and they come in bulk in boxes that fit under your bed  I pick colors I can use year round...I do keep some high end bags and tissue from papermart.com. Baskets I buy in bulk, I buy them to fit my products, and I make products just for baskets...the Mable Mint Sugar Cookie could only be bought in trio's in baskets and the sugar scrub in it was to die for. Adding soy candles, smelly jellies from Lynn's daughter....Lee's pottery, and it's the only way of getting them makes high end baskets sell. Make sure your baskets fit into your shipping boxes...offer free shipping of high end baskets, abosrb the costs in putting your products wholesale into the basket, but by getting your price point off your wholesale to retail prices of your extra products...and by buying in bulk so your bags are pennies each. Dollar stores carry cool plastic buckets with handles in bright and pastel colors, we found our Valentine baskets last year at Dollar General and went to everyone around a 50 mile radius to come up with enough to fill orders after my daughter put a photo up on Facebook. It was a cute heart shaped plastic bucket with a metal wrapped handle, for $1 each! Fill is expensive so make sure your baskets or bags are not to big for your products. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's what I'm trying this year.....I have some things to put in the baskets that are not on my table so people can't come up with the cost in their heads. LOL


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I do baskets, too, but only on a custom order basis now. They have sold fairly well for me at the holiday shows but are kind of a hassle. I'm always on the look out for cheap baskets & filler items to go with my products. You can find nice little themed add-ins like poofs, wash cloths, kitchen towels, fridge magnets, wooden kitchen utensils, soap dishes at the dollar stores & Michaels. I've found cheap ribbon & cool little hang tags in Michaels dollar bins & sometimes baskets for 50% off. If you're really going big with baskets Papermart has them for a good price.

I'm working on keeping my price-point down, too. I'm keeping my gifts at $20 & below with most at $15 or $16 depending on the packaging. Last year I found these cool little bags at Papermart & they sell like crazy with 3 items inside & a little hang tag on the handle.
http://www.papermart.com/Product Pa...1637&SubGroupID=1638&ParentGroupID=18971#1638

I always take a box of gift packaging items to the markets. It has ribbon, organza bags, hang tags & different size cello bags. Three or four items in a cello bag & tied with a pretty ribbon is my best seller. Best all time seller is a wooden soap dish from Soapania (sorry, Lee, but I have been buying these for years), a bar of soap & a jar of shea cream for $15.

Always, always at every event & market I have small white shopping bags I get from Papermart with my logo (small labels I print out & attach). Just the bag, a few items & a poof of light blue tissue makes a decent looking little gift. I don't keep a lot of gift bags made up. Just a few on my table. I let the customer pick their items & then package. People love the custom option & it only takes a minute extra.

I've been trying to make some pictures. I'll try to post. If any of you have gift ideas I would really love to see them. I'm always looking for new things.

Jenny


----------

